# Redditch Reptiles - New shop ( Picture Heavy and video ).



## LukeRutherford

*Redditch Reptile's *​ 
*Millsbrough House Redditch *​ 
*B98 7AL*​ 
*07742604111*​ 

*A new shop that has just opened near me by my friend Mike, he has some very cool animal's in, definately worth checking out!*

*pic's to follow.*













































































































*Video : click to play.*



*Mike has many differnt species of animal's to offer, various snakes, lizards, chelonia, amphibians and invertabrates... also lot's of housing/heating/decor and food etc for the animals.*


----------



## merritt

nice looking clean and bright store A++ :2thumb:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

looks really bright , great job :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

RutherfordReptiles said:


> ​image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/Rutherfordreptiles/?action=view&current=102_0042.mp4


 
it looks so sterlie 
what's the snake in the picture and what dort of inverts have they got ?


----------



## LukeRutherford

spinnin_tom said:


> it looks so sterlie
> what's the snake in the picture and what dort of inverts have they got ?


 
I think it's a houndouran milksnake, I forgot to ask.

only have some mantid's in atm I belive.


----------



## Anu

Looks nice, hopefully it stays that way. Are the beardies on wood chips?

Also, Y U SO FAR AWAY?


----------



## LukeRutherford

Anu said:


> Looks nice, hopefully it stays that way. Are the beardies on wood chips?
> 
> Also, Y U SO FAR AWAY?


yeah they are, and lol.


----------



## Anu

RutherfordReptiles said:


> yeah they are, and lol.


Have you seen the topics on young lizards and wood chips? They are not pretty... I'd be very wary about this substrate.


----------



## fardilis

Anu said:


> Have you seen the topics on young lizards and wood chips? They are not pretty... I'd be very wary about this substrate.


hiya
surely if there handfed and theres no insects just running around in the viv then they wont swallow any substrate.

nice looking shop: victory:


----------



## LukeRutherford

If anyone's in Redditch or nearby area's this shop's definately worth having a look at, it's not the usual shop with beardies,corns,leo's etc ( however it does have these ) It has some really cool animal's such as day gecko's, yemen's chams , and lot's of other things.


----------



## fardilis

RutherfordReptiles said:


> If anyone's in Redditch or nearby area's this shop's definately worth having a look at, it's not the usual shop with beardies,corns,leo's etc ( however it does have these ) It has some really cool animal's such as day gecko's, yemen's chams , and lot's of other things.


hiya
i'm in cov(bout 25 miles) so i'll have to visit u soon:2thumb:


----------



## Theturtleboy1

*Reptiles*

Do they sell turtles


----------



## brookieant

hi all I popped in to this reptile shop today very nice shop & some very nice reptiles in & has some of his own snakes in some nice blood pythons & nice & friendly in there to


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

Just got back from this shop and I love it very clean. friendly staff 
Trouble is I ended up buying 7 tarantula's :no1:


----------



## Bradders100

Will also vouch for this shop! Fantastic animals, friendly staff, left reserving royal pythons haha! So worth it!

All snakes are well handles and so friendly, gorgeous animals x


----------

